# UFC in Canada?



## Andrew Green (May 23, 2006)

> (CP) - The Ultimate Fighting Championship has approached sanctioning bodies in Quebec and Alberta about staging its mixed martial arts cards in Canada, UFC officials said Monday.
> "Montreal and Edmonton are very, very excited about having a show up there," UFC vice-president Marc Ratner said in a conference call.
> Ratner said the UFC had been looking for dates in both cities, but had been frustrated because of arena conflicts with hockey games.



http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/22052006...hampionship-looks-north-border-hold-card.html

Sweet


----------



## Eternal Beginner (May 23, 2006)

I find it too funny that they can't get dates because it conflicts with hockey games..how Canadian, eh?

On a more serious note, I'm sure it will be a big success.  I have attended MMA events in medium-sized and larger cities in Canada and they have all been sold out.  There is a good, educated fan base in Canada and I am sure they will have no problem at all making it pay to come to Canada.  I just hope those who talk about supporting the sport, but can't even bother to get out to local MMA events, actually put their money where their mouths are and support the UFC if it makes it's way up north.


----------



## Lisa (May 23, 2006)

Cool.  Excellent.  Can only mean good things for the UFC in Canada.


----------



## CandianFighter (Jun 15, 2006)

that is so sweet!


----------



## matt.m (Jun 15, 2006)

Should be a smashing good time if they are able to pull it off.


----------

